# How many blonde's...



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

.... Does it take to fit into a Christmas cat house.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww is all i can say!!!!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

awww so cute, love the second pic


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You should have that made big and frame it,it's GORGEOUS


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I like a lollypop and a perry too please


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

very cute


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

How sweet! Love that 2nd to last pic! Adorable close up lol


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww so very sweet


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

They look so cosy together, how sweet... I am hoping to be let loose on Friday so Louise you may be getting a visitor that day. What time do you finish work?

So excited at the thought of seeig the lads again.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

who is the sc!? did you get another & I missed it?

they are adorable


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> who is the sc!? did you get another & I missed it?
> 
> they are adorable


the smooth is dawns Red lol shes in hospital so i have her boys


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Deme said:


> They look so cosy together, how sweet... I am hoping to be let loose on Friday so Louise you may be getting a visitor that day. What time do you finish work?
> 
> So excited at the thought of seeig the lads again.


i think i finish at 6 or 7  how exciting how are your lungs now?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Still the same, the scheduled treatment was cancelled and rescheduled for Tuesday morning.

All because of the steroids I take, the steroids reduce inflamation and the need inflamation in my lungs to help stick the lung to the cavity wall.

So now I have had the steroids reduced from 6 to 2 a day and hopefully I will be ready to have the treatment when the time comes.

I was crying again when they told me this morning as with the weekend and bank holiday it means a longer stay in Hospital, which means longer before I see the lads. Seriously come Friday I will be on hot bricks, so excited to see Jake and Red again.

Deme x


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh my! They are precious!! I just love the pictures!!

Dawn, hope you get to feeling better and can be with your babies soon.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

:lol::lol: that is too cute


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Louise it's lovely of you to look after red and Jake for Dawn out of the kindness of your heart that's really sweet! Lucky that yours have taken so well to them is 5 harder than 3 lol


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Sarah luckily Perry, Lolly and Baby had already met Jake and Red when they came back to mine after a local fun show.

Louise is brilliant, sends me photo's and keeps me updated on how my boys are. Mind I do text every day asking how they are. 

It just tears me apart being away from them. I miss the cheeky antics of Red who steals my knickers and socks out of the washing basket and tottles across the room with my pen. Jake who puts his head on my knee asking questios, can we play seems to be the most frequent asked question. How if I ask if he wants a pee pee he lies down and gives me that "No" look.

But most of all I miss the evenings when Jake and Red cuddle up with me on the sofa, hearing their gentle snores is bliss.

Hopefully just one more week to go and I am on my way to see them. I may have missed Xmas and New Year but collecting my boys will be my Xmas.

So I know I keep saying it but.... Louise

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you,

Deme x


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

haha! Thats adorable!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

LOL too cute


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.............................How cute and precious!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

awww so cute


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Dawn I hope you're feeling better soon!! That's very sweet you have Louise to take your babies in for you and keep you so updated! =) What a great friend!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

This is the sweetest thing ever!!! SOOOO cute!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Girl, shut up! That pic is toooooooo cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what sweet pics! They are all so adorable. 



Daisydoo said:


> Louise it's lovely of you to look after red and Jake for Dawn out of the kindness of your heart that's really sweet! Lucky that yours have taken so well to them is 5 harder than 3 lol


I agree! Louise is incredibly sweet to look after them like that. So very kind of her. I hope Dawn is feeling better soon.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh! So so soooooo cuuuuuuteee!


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

HAHA! Aw bless! they are so adroable


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

nawww to cute


----------

